# A non-lemon lemon, what should I do?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Why not just keep driving it so you don't take a loss? Can't imagine with a list like that you would continue to have problems.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did the coolant smell issue get fixed? I guess that would be the deciding factor maybe. Anyone run amsoil coolant yet?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Have any of these issues been repeats? It might give you look at the future reliability of this car. 
2. What year and mileage is this car? In other words, how close are you to the end of the B2B warranty?
3. Do you have an extended warranty? Perhaps it's time to consider one if you keep this one. Some of the pieces of this car can be expensive to replace.


----------



## Twoznek (Apr 29, 2014)

All the research I've done and people I've talked with love their cruze sand haven't had any issues. Mine is a dud. The coolant issue is still ongoing. I really don't want to deal with it again, but the family is noticing the smell, again.

I'd be happy if I could just evenly trade for a new one. The vehicle fits our family & needs. But, 2012 with 42k on it, I wish I bought out my Jetta lease.

The service manager at my dealership was shocked at GM's response.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My CRUZE is kind of a pile.


*fixed 

Sorry to hear you're having issues but I haven't had any issues that weren't either recalled parts or couldn't be solved overnight. I haven't met anyone that has coolant issues either around here so we can't throw every Cruze under the bus. 



Twoznek said:


> All the research I've done and people I've talked with love their cruze sand haven't had any issues. Mine is a dud. The coolant issue is still ongoing. I really don't want to deal with it again, but the family is noticing the smell, again.
> 
> I'd be happy if I could just evenly trade for a new one. The vehicle fits our family & needs. But, 2012 with 42k on it, I wish I bought out my Jetta lease.
> 
> The service manager at my dealership was shocked at GM's response.


I'm actually surprised GM isn't wanting to help but the dealer is. Usually it's the other way around. The dealer won't let you trade?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

From what I have read there is a class action suit going on for the coolant odor issue !


----------



## Twoznek (Apr 29, 2014)

The dealer can trade and is willing to break even on the trade, but I'm left with $1600 negative equity.

I agree not to throw every cruze under the bus. I may not get another eco, but I would get another cruze, either 1LT loaded or base 2LT. But, trading in for a non-GM is tempting right now.

i did not hear about the class action lawsuit.


----------



## Twoznek (Apr 29, 2014)

Im at the point where I can't afford for that list to grow.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> The coolant issue is still ongoing. I really don't want to deal with it again, but the family is noticing the smell, again.


If everything else is working/fixed for now, try dropping the coolant level down to the bottom of the arrow in the tank. Worked for me and several others that didn't feel like chasing down the smell, and there's still plenty of "overflow" in the tank. My car smelled when I filled the tank to the top of the arrow, and never came back since I dropped the level back down to about what it left the factory with.

If that still doesn't work...have both the tank and cap in their entirety been replaced already? That would be my next step - much cheaper with a good possibility of working rather than ditching the car.

If none of that works...then yeah, I'd let it go and jump ship to another car or brand - there are a lot of great new cars out there. I've had more than several issues with mine as well, but definitely have not had a turbo nor a transmission replaced.


----------



## Twoznek (Apr 29, 2014)

I appreciate the input. I did try that and it helped a little. I find the bigger issue is when you have to switch between hot and cold, like in the fall and spring.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Your coolant smell problem then is most likely not the coolant but the grease they use in the heater system, for the hinges on the heater doors. This is the same issue I have now and then. Only when I make those doors/flaps open and close, moving around the grease. I just popped an air freshener over one of my vents and voila, no more smell. Mine was really minor though, I know others have it worse.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

When life throws you non-lemons, make beer?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> Your coolant smell problem then is most likely not the coolant but the grease they use in the heater system, for the hinges on the heater doors. This is the same issue I have now and then. Only when I make those doors/flaps open and close, moving around the grease. I just popped an air freshener over one of my vents and voila, no more smell. Mine was really minor though, I know others have it worse.


Hope it's as simple as this. 



Sunline Fan said:


> When life throws you non-lemons, make beer?


Is a lime kinda a non lemon? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

_










Originally Posted by *Sunline Fan* 
When life throws you non-lemons, make beer?

Click to expand...

_


Merc6 said:


> Is a lime kinda a non lemon?


They say the recipe for Sprite is lemon and lime. There's more to it than that.


----------



## Twoznek (Apr 29, 2014)

So.GM rep says they stood by their vehicle, so try customer service. Customer service says they can't do anything try your GM rep... I'm starting to think VW Jetta I'm, so frustrated.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep gonna be a fight, hang in there.


XR have you swapped out to the Amsoil non toxic coolant yet? That may also help some if he gives up on the issue for a bit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I'm starting to think VW Jetta I'm, so frustrated.


Completely understand your frustration, but personally...I'd buy anything but that.

VW's have one of the worst reliability records on the market...you'd be in for the same story all over again.

The Honda Accord would be an excellent family car, as would a Ford Fusion. I don't know that there's really another small car that I would buy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The Honda Accord would be an excellent family car, as would a Ford Fusion. I don't know that there's really another small car that I would buy.


Really? I do.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Really? I do.


Haven't liked the Civic since 2006. It's not a bad car, but it's not really great in any way either.


----------

